# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  عایق الاستومری لوله ای ساده

## sahaaar

عایق الاستومری لوله ای ساده، محافظ بسیار مناسبی در برابر کندانس، کپک و قارچ و هدر رفت انرژی در پروژه های صنعتی، مسکونی و تجاری محسوب گردیده و جهت عایقکاری لوله کشی سرد و گرم و اتصالات آنها در محیط های داخلی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد._عایق الاستومری لوله ای_ ساده از سایز ۴/۱ اینچ تا ۴ اینچ و در ضخامت های ۶، ۹، ۱۳، ۱۹و ۲۵ میلیمتر در دسترس بوده و برای انواع لوله های فولادی، مسی و چند لایه قابل استفاده می باشد.

اطلاعات نصب عایق الاستومری لوله ای ساده :

جهت نصب عایق الاستومری لوله ای ساده، عایق را از دو لبه برش داده و پس از قرارگیری بر روی قطعات و اتصالات ، در طول بوسیله چسب مخصوص عایق الاستومری متصل می گردد.مزایاعایق الاستومری لوله ای ساده :عایق الاستومری لوله ای ساده سبک و انعطاف پذیر بوده و ضریب انتقال حرارت پایینی دارند.استفاده از این عایق ها موجب صرفه جویی درهزینه های انرژی شده وعملیات نصب آن براحتی صورت می گیرد. عایق الاستومری لوله ای ساده مقاومت بالایی در برابر نفوذ رطوبت و بخار، خوردگی، رشد قارچ و کپک ، آتش، روغن و مواد شیمیایی داشته و بدون HCFC, HFC, CFC و گرد و غبار و الیاف می باشد.ضمنا هیچ گونه حساسیت پوستی و تنفسی برای کاربر یا نصاب ایجاد نمی کند.نگهداری و نظافت آسان از دیگر مزایای این دسته از عایق های الاستومری به شمار می رود.منبع: عایق الاستومری کالا تهویه

----------

